# Converting from MTB shoe/pedals to Roadshoe/pedals



## bert269 (Jun 11, 2014)

This seems to be a tricky one.
I have seen how to replace MTB cleats with MTB cleats, and Road cleats with road cleats...but how does one convert from MTB to ROAD?
Without spitting out the money for a re-fit is there anyway I can easily and accurately convert from a MTB pedal system to a roadsystem?
If there is none, then I guess my only option will be to go for a fitting.

Thanks
Bert


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

*how does one convert from MTB to ROAD?* - One cannot. 

A mtb shoe has a two bolt spd-type cleat mount. 

A road shoe usually has a 3 bolt "look" pattern and often a two bolt for spd mtb cleats. 

I am not aware of a mtb shoe that has the 3 bolt "look" pattern. 

With that, many people use mtb pedals on their road bike. It may be easier to pick up a second set of whatever pedals you have on your mtb for your road bike. 

I am not sure what you mean by "going for a fitting". Unless your shoes need shimming/wedges/etc., you just have to find shoes that fit. 

If you have never had road shoes, I would go to a store and try several options on - then buy them from the store. Don't think you are fooling anyone by trying on a bunch of shoes then telling them, "I'll be back". The LBS is wise to Al and his tricks. Al will get away with show rooming the LBS for shoes, but should also understand why he gets poor service the next time he is in the shop. 

Your other option is to take a guess and buy over the Internet.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bert269 said:


> This seems to be a tricky one.
> I have seen how to replace MTB cleats with MTB cleats, and Road cleats with road cleats...but how does one convert from MTB to ROAD?
> Without spitting out the money for a re-fit is there anyway I can easily and accurately convert from a MTB pedal system to a roadsystem?
> If there is none, then I guess my only option will be to go for a fitting.
> ...


Why convert? People wear SPD style mtb shoes/pedals/cleats on the road. 

I myself have the Time ATAC Roc on my road rig. I tried the Speedplay Zero, cleats and road shoes. It just never felt the same or right. I even went back to my fitter and he refit me with the road shoes. There was not much change. 

I went on with the road shoes for 9 months or so. I tried 3 different shoes. Nothing felt "good." I could ride ok. I did a couple of century rides with the road set up.

Then, for fun, I switched back to the ATACs. I immediately felt better and stronger climbing. The PR kept rolling in, so it was not just a placebo fluke.

Don't feel you "have to be like everyone else." You have to work with what works for you. Also, look at it this way. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY NEW SHOES!!!!


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

This is along the lines of another thread about pedals but I second Ziscwg here. Unless your racing or really, really want to change move those pedals over to your road bike. 

I myself run PD M530 SLX trail clipless with a pair of SH-M077 MTB shoes on my road bike. A number of reasons one the shoes are more comfortable walking around in if needed and the larger pedals allow for that miss hit but still get me moving in a time of need.

Now the color scheme works for me but if the devote roadies have an issue with them, well they can stare at them will I ride past. Again, if you're out just for a ride logging miles, working out and not making a living at it no need to drop the dough if you don't need to. Now if you want to feel free.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

crit_boy said:


> If you have never had road shoes, I would go to a store and try several options on - then buy them from the store. Don't think you are fooling anyone by trying on a bunch of shoes then telling them, "I'll be back". The LBS is wise to Al and his tricks. Al will get away with show rooming the LBS for shoes, but should also understand why he gets poor service the next time he is in the shop.
> 
> Your other option is to take a guess and buy over the Internet.


While I'm not a fan of people showrooming their LBS, I went in a few and tried on shoes. Nothing felt that great. Many fit, but none were "the one." 

I was able to eventually got to a Specialized store and tried their "Expert" road shoe. It felt great at the store. On the bike, it was just so so. I used them and did ok, but they were never perfect.

So, while Al may actually "shoe room" the LBS, I did nearly the same thing, but could not find what I liked. If I rec'd poor service later from that, I would not be back to that LBS.


----------



## bert269 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone - appreciate the feedback from all.
I have to move from MTB to Road pedals, since I am going with a Power setup - else I would have stayed on MTB, for sure.
I guess I will just have to take my new shoes (same size as my MTB's), new pedals and bike to get them properly fit to the shoes.

Thanks again.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bert269 said:


> Thanks everyone - appreciate the feedback from all.
> I have to move from MTB to Road pedals, since I am going with a Power setup - else I would have stayed on MTB, for sure.
> I guess I will just have to take my new shoes (same size as my MTB's), new pedals and bike to get them properly fit to the shoes.
> 
> Thanks again.


Garmin things?

I have a power set up on my road rig and mtb pedals with the Stages crank arm power meter.


----------



## bert269 (Jun 11, 2014)

ziscwg said:


> Garmin things?


Yes. Decided to go with the Vector 2's. Been keeping an eye on them (Vector then), since I bought my new bike a year ago.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bert269 said:


> Yes. Decided to go with the Vector 2's. Been keeping an eye on them (Vector then), since I bought my new bike a year ago.



Sounds good. I like power on the road bike.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

While I agree with most here that you can certainly run mtb shoes and pedals on the road, and I did so for years, there is definitely something to be said for road shoe/pedal systems. I found that on rides exceeding 75 miles the relatively small cleat/pedal interface of mtb systems is not nearly as comfortable or stable as look style cleats.......especially the Dura Ace 9600's which have a super wide platform. Way more comfortable for longer rides.


----------



## bert269 (Jun 11, 2014)

ghettocop said:


> ..... Way more comfortable for longer rides.


I'm sold ....no turning back. Thank you!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> While I'm not a fan of people showrooming their LBS, I went in a few and tried on shoes. Nothing felt that great. Many fit, but none were "the one."
> 
> So, while Al may actually "shoe room" the LBS, I did nearly the same thing, but could not find what I liked. If I rec'd poor service later from that, I would not be back to that LBS.


I don't think show rooming is not buying from a lbs when you don't find a product you like. The problem is finding a product you like - by trying/seeing it on at the lbs - then going on the Internet to buy the identical product.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I've long been of the thought that road shoes exist for a reason (yeah...I know...dumb statement).

MTN shoes are often more flexible, heavier and do not vent nearly as well.

Regardless of the cleat type you chose to go with, road shoes are more functional on the road, especially when the temps shoot up and your rides stretch out in length.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> I've long been of the thought that road shoes exist for a reason (yeah...I know...dumb statement).
> 
> MTN shoes are often more flexible, heavier and *do not vent nearly as well.
> *
> Regardless of the cleat type you chose to go with, road shoes are more functional on the road, especially when the temps shoot up and your rides stretch out in length.


Or keep you warmer in the winter or commuting..................

I'll certainly give the heavier part. It's a factor to consider. Although, that Spec Sworks mtb race shoe has to be tied down to the shelf or it will float away. It also makes the money in your wallet float away.

Flexibility depends on the shoe. Pick up a FiveTen and you can run a 10k after you ride. The Giro Empire VR90 could probably kick a hole through a wall.


----------

